# I'm A Proud New Yorker



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I said a while ago that we can't elect Spitzer. He just announced another gas tax hike. He wants raise the tax on our auto ins from $5 to $20 per car. But this, below, just hit the NY Times. Of all papers to report on a Democrat.

Spitzer Is Linked to Prostitution Ring 
Statement by New York Governor Expected Soon 
By DANNY HAKIM and WILLIAM K. RASHBAUM 12 minutes ago
Gov. Eliot Spitzer has informed his most senior administration officials that he had been involved in a prostitution ring, an administration official said this morning.

And he based a lot of his campaign on being a "Family Man"


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

things are not always as they seem, especially with politicians. :beer:


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

He is one of Hillary's Super Delegates too! :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Whistler31 said:


> He is one of Hillary's Super Delegates too! :beer:


Too funny! How freak'in ironic! Has anyone seen her quote and what she would say to him if he called? LMFAO!

Jonathan Martin from *Politico* ran a contest yesterday. But it seems not to have helped because *Gawker is unimpressed* with today's offerings&#8230; ya GOTTA check these out! 










&#8230;Here are some suggested alternatives:

Spitza's Otha Shiksas! 
Scarlet Harlot
Tricks For Spitz
Escorted From Office?
Guv's Bank Skank Spank
No Pass On High Class ***
Governor? I Barely Ho Her!

Can any of you come up with some better ones?

Spitz Sez Swallow
Freaky Geek Sneaks Peek - Bleak Week
Not Denyin': Resignin'
Hot Executive Action
Whore-Ring Buster's Whoring: Busted!

 :lol:

Ryan


----------



## vtrons (Feb 14, 2008)

Good Night 'John' Boy


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ever wonder what a $1,000 an hour escort gets you?

And the type of a girl a governor of New York is willing to risk his entire political career over?

Read on...



> Via *The Grey Lady, *"Kristen" and her *MySpace page!*
> 
> March 13, 2008
> *Woman at the Center of Governor's Downfall *
> ...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ohhh

Wanna hear her?

http://amiestreet.com/player.php?playli ... oplay=true


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

The first one looks alot like Danica Patrick


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Maybe it is just me but I don't understand the fascination of todays society over this kind of garbage. It's just another crooked politician caught with his pants down. I think I liked it better when this stuff was regulated to the rags at the grocery store check out counter along with the two headed space babies and I could ignore it.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

About what I've come to expect from New York politics.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Any politics.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Personally I don't care if he is paying for sex. But $1000.00 an hour GEEEZE hey I know its fun but cmon!! I just don't get it, for 100 or so dollars in my neck of the woods you just gotta buy a few drinks at the local watering hole and you can get the same thing and its leagal!! :lol:


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

The Irony is that she was the low end for the Emperor Club. They had some that were 5500 per hour. I really am ashamed of this concerning my state. But as a Republican I say "Good Riddance". He has been nothing but a pain to everyone ever since he took office. He told Republican leaders when he first took over, "Watch out! I'm an "F"ing steamroller!" LOL. He has been a thorn in the side for all NY. He wanted to raise taxes on gas, auto insurance and cigarettes (sin Tax). Enough already. Good By! The New Governor, David Paterson, is a Democrat but he is well like by both sides and is very willing to work with both sides. We can only hope. This can turn our really good for NY. All the partisan battling that has taken place over the 15 months has been terrible for our State not to mention is has cost the taxpayers money for all the Trooper Gate investigations. We, Republican and democrats, should hope and pray for a new better NY government.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

How do you slow down a hooker? Put a govenor on her..... :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bore.224 said:


> Personally I don't care if he is paying for sex. But $1000.00 an hour GEEEZE hey I know its fun but cmon!! I just don't get it, for 100 or so dollars in my neck of the woods you just gotta buy a few drinks at the local watering hole and you can get the same thing and its leagal!! :lol:


Yeah but that is the thing... it is chump change pocket money for him.. He is living/operating in a world that we can barely imagine.

To him they get a rush out of HAVING to pay money for sex. That is part of the allure.

I think he could easily go into some swank club, and with his $$ and power, if he wanted he has girls all over him.

Plus.. he wants to have a feeling of additional domination with some particular kink he has. I"m guessing there is something we haven't learned about exactly what that is.. but speculation has been it might be not having to wear a condom, which is almost unheard of with other prostitutes.

So because he:

1. Can't get caught as he is/was the governor
2. Didn't want to wear a glove
3. Wanted a feeling of power/domination
4. Wanted to have to PAY for it

He needed to hire someone like that to have all the above... I think I have an article here somewhere I was reading that covers the "why" men in financial/political positions of power have a desire for this thing. It's an interesting read.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

More news.. It Gets Worse

Apparently Spitz *may have used donations* for his recreational activities of choice.



> Federal prosecutors are investigating whether Gov. Eliot Spitzer used campaign funds in connection with his meetings with prostitutes, including payments for hotels or ground transportation, three people with knowledge of the investigation said &#8230; If campaign money was involved, it would expand the scope of a criminal inquiry, because it is illegal to use campaign money for personal expenses.


Oh, and that prostitution ring he busted? Ashley Dupre (who's *at least cashing in* on this a bit) may have actually *worked for them* at one point.

Ahh the saga continues...

As the world Turns, One Life to Live, Days of our Lives

Did you know what the highest paid government office is? You'd think it might be President of the United States? Nope... it's working under the Governor of New York. :rollin:


----------

